# Canned chicken



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Emptied some 16ozrs put in some Worcestershire, Italian dressing, onions and limes. Seasoned the birds. Put the can in the birds cavity. They'll prob cook about 1hr 15min









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Lookin good.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Love sum drunk chicken. Looking good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like the 3 of them showed up for a hot tub party, lost their heads, and now can't find the hot tub.....

Me likes the beer can chicken too.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Never tried the limes, thanks for the idea. Do you put the worcestershire sauce in the beer or just on the pollo?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks good. I was worried this was about grilling one of those nasty birds in a can somebody posted a pic of last week. LOL


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

poco jim said:


> Never tried the limes, thanks for the idea. Do you put the worcestershire sauce in the beer or just on the pollo?


Actually I empty the beer 
Worcestershire goes in the can along with other ingredients.
The limes go in the top of to keep the steam from the can in the bird.

Thanks for all the great comments, everyone that comes over enjoys seeing whole chickens in the pit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Looks like the 3 of them showed up for a hot tub party, lost their heads, and now can't find the hot tub.....
> 
> Me likes the beer can chicken too.


That's what I was thinking. But I think they lost their heads when they started talking about the Texan's winning the Superbowl. j/k


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just How Much of ea. ingredient goes IN the cans? NO BEER at all?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm glad this wasn't what I thought it was. I like the idea of the lime going on top. I use 1/2 a beer, lime juice, crab boil and worchestershire sauce. Season the chickens with your favorite seasoning and about 1 1/2 hrs. And they are done. 
Thanks for the idea, I'm going to cook 3 on the BGE tomorrow!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Just How Much of ea. ingredient goes IN the cans? NO BEER at all?


My guess about 4 tablespoons dressing and Worcester 
1/2 onion 1/2 lime
No beer at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds good...I've read the actual beer can chicken was just a waste of beer. Doesn't impart any actual flavor.idk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

